
Show HN: Best Chmod Calculator Ever (stupid Simple) - hexadecimal
https://chmodcommand.com
======
gregjor
Octal modes aren't necessary anymore, chmod has symbolic modes. And "man
chmod" is there to help if you forget. I think this is solving the problem "I
don't understand octal" more than helping with using chmod.

------
fiftyacorn
Its an alright resource for people learning chmod. Id also include all the r+w
format too

Just wonder where defaulting to -R 777 is a good idea for people learning
chmod? They might run and chmod the whole directory on their first attempt

------
hexadecimal
Any feedback on it? Anything missing?

~~~
hexadecimal
It was just launched, looking to improve it :)

~~~
wattengard
Don't push state every time I make a change. It might be the "right" thing to
do, but it's annoying that my back-button doesn't work when I've just been
fiddling with switches on your page.

Maybe try to get some more prosaic descriptions on the most popular mods?
Like: "777, the one you go for after trying everything to make your files
readable on windows throught samba, and it still doesn't work"... ;)

------
savethefuture
I love it

